# Plattfische um Kiel, wo angeln?



## kuhros (5. April 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Habe mich neu registrieren lassen, um hier vielleicht ein wenig Hilfe zu bekommen.
Mitte April möchte ich gerne zwischen Kiel und Schönberg den "Platten" nachsttellen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es derzeit gute chancen (vor allem welche Buhnen) gibt? Etwas enger ins Auge gefasst habe ich den Bereich Haidkate.
An der Seebrücke Schönberger Strand habe ich zwar sehr gut gefangen, aber leider nur Dorsch. Plattfischmäßig ging ich immer leer aus.
Und welche Tageszeit würdet ihr empfehlen.
Früh morgens und tagsüber oder doch eher den Abend/Nacht??? 

Schonmal danke im vorraus und euch allen viel Fisch

Petri Heil, kuhros#h


----------



## Hochseeangler (5. April 2004)

*AW: Plattfische um Kiel, wo angeln?*

Am letzten Samstag waren wir (Verein) mit insgesamt 22 Anglern zum Brandungsangeln im Bereich von "Brasilien". Wir haben dort in den Buhnen 23 - 29 in der Zeit von 16 - 23 Uhr gefischt. Obwohl es am Freitag nach Aussage von einigen Spaziergängern noch kräftig geweht hatte, präsentierte sich am Samstag die Ostsee wie ein Ententeich: still und ruhig, keine Brandung, gar kein Wind!!
Gefangen wurden dann uns uns insgesamt nur 29 Fische: 26 Schollen, 2 Dorsche und eine Meerforelle von 44 cm Länge, die tasächlich an den Haken einer Brandungsangel ging und auch sicher gelandet werden konnte.
Zwei der gefangenen Schollen waren 46 und 47 cm lang, richtig schöne große Portionen.
Fast alle von uns hatten nach dem Angeln festgestellt, dass kaum einer einen Biss geshen hatte, sondern dass man erst beim Hereinholen der Angeln bemerkte, dass ein Fisch gebissen hatte!! Selbst bei den Dorschen, die sich normalerweise richtig bemerkbar machen, war kaum ein Zupfer an der Rutenspitze zu erkennen.

Vielleicht liegt dies daran, dass die Ostsee noch zu kalt ist und die Fische noch träge sind und keine richtige Fresslaune verspüren??

Gruß 
Hochseeangler


----------



## Waldi (6. April 2004)

*AW: Plattfische um Kiel, wo angeln?*

Moin,
ja Hochseeangler - 46 und 47 cm - schöne Fische - ich glaube aber sicher keine Schollen!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2004)

*AW: Plattfische um Kiel, wo angeln?*

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=26270


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2004)

*AW: Plattfische um Kiel, wo angeln?*

Schau Dir mal diesen Bericht an Kuhros.
Ich schließe mich aber auch Waldi an. Mit Sicherheit wares es Flundern. MfG Dennis


----------



## Hochseeangler (6. April 2004)

*AW: Plattfische um Kiel, wo angeln?*

Hallo Leute,

auch wenn ihr es nicht glauben wollt: die beiden "Platten" von 46 und 47 cm waren eindeutig Schollen! Ich habe sie selber nach dem Angeln gemessen - sie hatten die für Schollen typischen rot-orangen Punkte!

Gruß
Hochseeangler


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. April 2004)

*AW: Plattfische um Kiel, wo angeln?*

moin Hochseeangler #h 
die roten Punkte haben andere Platte auch. 
Laß das bloß nicht chippog hören :q  :q 
Aber ich tue mich auch sehr schwer, die Platten auseinanderzuhalten: Flunder, Kliesche Struvbutt...  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Waldi (6. April 2004)

*AW: Plattfische um Kiel, wo angeln?*

Moin,
also Hochseeangler - ganz einfach - wenn der Platte sich beim drüberwegwischen nicht überall absolut glatt anfühlt - dann ist es keine Scholle. Die Scholle ist ein Glattbutt. Aber chippog wird Dir das sicher heute nacht erklären. Es waren doch Flundern!!!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2004)

*AW: Plattfische um Kiel, wo angeln?*

Flundern haben auch auf der Kopfseite 7 Hornknochen. Flundern sind rau wie Schmirgelpapier und haben auch rot/orange Flecken. Es will auch niemand in Frage stellen, dass es keine Schollen sein könnten. Ist nur ein wenig untüpisch vom Strand aus. Die meisten Fänge sind Flundern. Ist auch nicht böse gemeint!!! Gruss Dennis


----------

